# Bitcoin creator finally reveals himself - and he's got the proof (update: it's fake)



## qubit (May 2, 2016)

Finally!



> Australian entrepreneur Craig Wright has publicly identified himself as Bitcoin creator Satoshi Nakamoto.
> 
> His admission ends years of speculation about who came up with the original ideas underlying the digital cash system.
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36168863
*
UPDATE 03.05.16*

Looks like this is a scam (thanks P4-630)

https://m.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/4hflr3/craig_wrights_signature_is_worthless


----------



## P4-630 (May 2, 2016)

https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/4hflr3/craig_wrights_signature_is_worthless/






https://twitter.com/bitcoincoreorg


----------



## qubit (May 2, 2016)

@P4-630 Oh now that's interesting. Will the controversy rumble on?! Still, Wright's got a lot of smart people convinced with his proof, so I do believe that he may be genuine.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 2, 2016)

Oh wow! Misinformation surrounding Bitcoins! Actively misleading people surrounding Bitcoin. Mystery! 'Entrepeneurs' that have achieved miraculous feats... and then actually don't.

Exactly the reason I stay far away from this currency. It's a steaming pile of junk with some solid underlying tech (blockchain) and that is all it is. I still hope it dies into obscurity fast.


----------



## bbmarley (May 2, 2016)

Why are the feds after the bitcoin creator?


----------



## qubit (May 2, 2016)

bbmarley said:


> Why are the feds after the bitcoin creator?




It's in that BBC story I linked to:



> Soon after these stories were published, authorities in Australia raided the home of Mr Wright. The Australian Taxation Office said the raid was linked to a long-running investigation into tax payments rather than Bitcoin.
> 
> Questioned about this raid, Mr Wright said he was cooperating fully with the ATO.
> 
> "We have lawyers negotiating with them over how much I have to pay," he said.


----------



## R-T-B (May 2, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> Oh wow! Misinformation surrounding Bitcoins! Actively misleading people surrounding Bitcoin. Mystery! 'Entrepeneurs' that have achieved miraculous feats... and then actually don't.
> 
> Exactly the reason I stay far away from this currency. It's a steaming pile of junk with some solid underlying tech (blockchain) and that is all it is. I still hope it dies into obscurity fast.



It's also the best chance to rid ourselves of the wonders of credit cards and swipe fees once and for all, but don't let that stop you from getting upset for something in an obvious beta phase (it says it right in the software).

Heck, it's already a cheaper and better money transport/payment means than paypal with something like coinbase.com.

It's also rising right now, which makes me happy being still a smalltime holder.  It's no worse than the stock market even in it's volatile present state.


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2016)

bbmarley said:


> Why are the feds after the bitcoin creator?


I don't think the Federal Reserve Bank likes competition.


----------



## R-T-B (May 2, 2016)

erocker said:


> I don't think the Federal Reserve Bank likes competition.



They've actually been pretty clear that they are ok with bitcoin, just that profits in it are taxable like any other kinds of profits.

Although., it's Australian feds...  not sure that has much to do with us stateside.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 2, 2016)

Americans think their Laws take Global Precedent over local law so that makes the aussie Feds a Branch office of the GOOD OLD USA


----------



## jaggerwild (May 2, 2016)

erocker said:


> I don't think the Federal Reserve Bank likes competition.



 Yeah FIAT money is worried, you won't come into a bank and borrow some of there fake stuff they create in a back room some where, if you or I did that it would be counterfeiting but not THE BANKS!!!


----------



## qubit (May 2, 2016)

Looks like the doubts are really kicking in now. Seems the experts are suspecting obfuscation to cover up a fake.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36185622


----------



## broken pixel (May 2, 2016)

Bitcoin was developed by a group of people not this guy or a single person either. He went into hiding when he was being investigated for tax fraud & now he is back in the public eye claiming he wants to be left alone.


----------



## cadaveca (May 2, 2016)

broken pixel said:


> Bitcoin was developed by a group of people not this guy or a single person either. He went into hiding when he was being investigated for tax fraud & now he is back in the public eye claiming he wants to be left alone.



You can't pay taxes on money you don't have.


----------



## R-T-B (May 2, 2016)

broken pixel said:


> Bitcoin was developed by a group of people not this guy or a single person either. He went into hiding when he was being investigated for tax fraud & now he is back in the public eye claiming he wants to be left alone.



You are right, however the original design documents and first release were almost exclusively Satoshi's work.


----------



## broken pixel (May 3, 2016)

https://m.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/4hflr3/craig_wrights_signature_is_worthless/


----------



## broken pixel (May 3, 2016)

https://www.nikcub.com/posts/craig-wright-is-not-satoshi-nakamoto/


----------



## qubit (May 3, 2016)

broken pixel said:


> https://m.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/4hflr3/craig_wrights_signature_is_worthless/


Ah shame, it does look like he's a scammer. Back to the drawing board for this one.


----------



## cadaveca (May 3, 2016)

qubit said:


> Ah shame, it does look like he's a scammer. Back to the drawing board for this one.


There will likely NEVER be a public face to go with Satoshi Nakamoto. Part of what makes Bitcoin a reliable source of payment is that the initial fund, held by this "user" with a set number of Bitcoins, cannot be cashed, because they "do not exist". Going public would make that holding questionable, and thereby make Bitcoin's value questionable since there isn't a "banked value" held in reserve. So every time you hear "he's been found", expect BS.

The "real" Satoshi would have been mining along with everyone else since day one, and has the funds needed to remain "hidden".


----------



## R-T-B (May 3, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> There will likely NEVER be a public face to go with Satoshi Nakamoto. Part of what makes Bitcoin a reliable source of payment is that the initial fund, held by this "user" with a set number of Bitcoins, cannot be cashed, because they "do not exist". Going public would make that holding questionable, and thereby make Bitcoin's value questionable since there isn't a "banked value" held in reserve. So every time you hear "he's been found", expect BS.
> 
> The "real" Satoshi would have been mining along with everyone else since day one, and has the funds needed to remain "hidden".



Actually, the known wallets of Satashis bitcoin holdings (which would be quite a lot in todays money, like millions of dollars) are known due to a quirk in how his original personal client signed his blockchain transactions.  Interestingly, they haven't moved since they were mined.


----------



## P4-630 (May 3, 2016)

broken pixel said:


> https://m.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/4hflr3/craig_wrights_signature_is_worthless/



I already posted this link yesterday in post 2...

Edit: You were sleeping yesterday @qubit ?


----------



## qubit (May 3, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Edit: You were sleeping yesterday @qubit ?


Summat like that - I've fixed my OP to give you the credit.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 3, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> It's also the best chance to rid ourselves of the wonders of credit cards and swipe fees once and for all, but don't let that stop you from getting upset for something in an obvious beta phase (it says it right in the software).
> 
> Heck, it's already a cheaper and better money transport/payment means than paypal with something like coinbase.com.
> 
> It's also rising right now, which makes me happy being still a smalltime holder.  It's no worse than the stock market even in it's volatile present state.



I agree that we can use alternatives to our payment methods. However, the utopian idea that Bitcoin will be the great solution free from 'big money' and the economics of fiat is just so wrong on so many counts...

That is why I am saying, the only real perk of Bitcoin is the blockchain. Thát is the technology that can enable these kinds of direct payments and still keep track of it all, without requiring some manual intervention, which is what banks do at the moment. But the blockchain won't survive as a part of Bitcoin,  it will be (and is actively being-) adopted into existing systems.

Basically thus far, a lot of people with questionable motives have been getting very rich off Bitcoin while Bitcoin has offered our society nothing in return. It is still nothing more than a very risky investment that can drop to zero value in a single day, and has been doing that on and off for the past years. As long as that is the case, it is unfit as a regular currency.


----------



## qubit (May 3, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> I agree that we can use alternatives to our payment methods. However, the utopian idea that Bitcoin will be the great solution free from 'big money' and the economics of fiat is just so wrong on so many counts...


Agreed, no way are the big banks just gonna lie down and die as this disruptive technology makes them potentially irrelevant. And law enforcement and government don't like the anonymous nature of the transactions which can be used for legitimate and illegitimate purposes eg fund terrorism or ransomware malware so they will definitely muscle in on it and have been doing so.


----------



## broken pixel (May 3, 2016)

Bitcoin has surpassed Western Union in transaction volume for a while now. The banks will always exist & will eventually adopt the blockchain tech. Bitcoin is about decentralization & phasing out the fiat currencies that have nothing to back them like the USD.


----------



## qubit (May 3, 2016)

Here's a really sarcastic take on our blessed Mr Wright's little fraud attempt. 



> I plan to prove that I am Craig Wright, the inventor of _Craig Wright_.
> 
> I cannot summon the words to express the depth of my gratitude to those who have supported the _Craig Wright_ project from its inception – there are too few names to list. You have dedicated vast swathes of your time to an open-source project that has come to nothing.
> 
> ...



www.theregister.co.uk/2016/05/03/bitcoin_craig_wright


----------



## broken pixel (May 3, 2016)

Craig Wright is the Senior vicepresident of Center for Strategic Cyberspace and Security Science (CSCSS) http://cscss.org/cscssdev1/?page_id=1436 (Well in his blog he says, he was, but in the official site, it says he is..) See also: http://www.drcraigwright.net/about/

His publical function at CSCSS is: "with a focus on collaborating government bodies in securing cyber systems" So in other words he is a trainer of Inteligency Agencies in CyberCrime.. 

Look here how an event of CSCSS, looks like: http://imgur.com/pkXUPvn

And this is one article from Craig Wright at 2012, as a cybercrime recognized especialist
http://www.zdnet.com/article/cybercrime-legislation-a-backward-step/


----------



## qubit (May 5, 2016)

And now this charlatan "Bitcoin creator" chickens out of providing absolute proof that it's really him. Note that he _still_ claims to be the creator! 



> "I believed that I could put years of anonymity and hiding behind me," he blogged.
> 
> "But, as the events of this week unfolded and I prepared to publish the proof of access to the earliest keys, I broke. I do not have the courage. I cannot.
> 
> "When the rumours began, my qualifications and character were attacked. When those allegations were proven false, new allegations have already begun. I know now that I am not strong enough for this."



www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36213580


----------

